
Autobooks closes $5.5M venture capital round - bootload
http://www.crainsdetroit.com/article/20170312/NEWS/170319968/autobooks-closes-5-5-million-venture-capital-round
======
bootload
_" Autobooks is a startup that offers bundled payment and accounting software
to small companies, which is made available to them through their banks or
credit unions. Auto books licenses the technology to the financial
institutions, which then makes a profit by offering it to their customers."_

My first thought was, _" how many different accounting packages can you build
and sell to a market?"_ what makes this company useful is it fills a gap for
bigger businesses.

 _" The first wave of fintech [financial technology] companies focused on
disintermediating banks from their customers, but they found that to be hard
to do. The current generation is finding it productive to partner with
banks,"_

Selling a startup to banks.

------
petercooper
Googled it because I was intrigued who they were and Google decided I'd typoed
and showed me a results page for "audiobooks" instead. Ouch. I wonder how much
publicity/SEO juice it takes to overcome something like that.

